# Verizon Residential DSL and OS X



## davstein (Mar 16, 2001)

Has anyone had success running Verizon DSL (residential) with OS X.  I've ordered it and have 30 days to cancel, and want to be sure I don't spend the next 5 months running 9.1 so I can use my Internet, when I really want to use OS X!

Any help would be appreciated!

David


----------



## esc (Mar 16, 2001)

Verizon's residential DSL is PPPoE.  I used to have Verizon (but fled some time ago due to poor performance) and never tested it with X with PPPoE.  For what it is worth the release will have PPPoE so you should be able to test it next week.

My guess is that it will work as at least two of the major local telcos use PPPoE for their residential DSL offers.

Another route would be to use a gateway that supports PPPoE.


----------



## griffman (Mar 16, 2001)

Umm, I think that it kind of matters where you live.  I have Verizon DSL in my house, and it's defintely *not* PPPoE.

It works great with OS X, and as 'esc' said, OS X will have PPPoE built in, so you'd be fine either way...

-rob.


----------



## davstein (Mar 16, 2001)

Thanks for the help!

OK.  I'm in Queens, NYC, NY.  It's residential that I'm getting  -- there is a software package that came with the Verizon "do-it-yourself" package, so I assumed this was required to get online with Verizon.

The instructions say there is a "Verizon Dialer" program you use to hook up to the internet.  Is this what you all are using?

David


----------



## ZnU (Mar 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by davstein _
> *Thanks for the help!
> 
> OK.  I'm in Queens, NYC, NY.  It's residential that I'm getting  -- there is a software package that came with the Verizon "do-it-yourself" package, so I assumed this was required to get online with Verizon.
> ...



That package probably just includes PPPoE software (the "Verizon Dialer") and an outdated version of a web browser. Mac OS X  comes with IE 5.1 and has PPPoE built-in, so you don't need any of that.


----------



## ZnU (Mar 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by griffman _
> *Umm, I think that it kind of matters where you live.  I have Verizon DSL in my house, and it's defintely not PPPoE.
> *



It also depends when you signed up. I signed up almost 18 months ago, and at that time Verizon (then still Bell Atlantic) was giving out static IP addresses here (Manhattan, NYC). They switched to PPPoE 6 months or so after they hooked me up, but they never bothered to move the old accounts to PPPoE, so I still have my static IP ;-)


----------



## davstein (Mar 17, 2001)

Nice!  Static IP has been nice, but "up to" twice the speed is nicer!  Thanks for the advice you all.  I'm going to keep it!

Now -- on a non-OS X topic, but related:  I own a speedstream SDSL modem, and if I can use it with Verizon, I don't need to pay $99 or commit to a year (I'm waiting for cable internet to come).  Does anyone know if the current setup of Manhattan/NYC Verizon DSL will work with the SpeedStream 5250 SDSL?  I know it handles ADSL, as that is what I have.  I noticed Verizon's modem looks like it plugs directly into a standard phone jack, which is not the setup I have now (ethernet in and out are on the modem).  Is there an ethernet-to-phone line adapter?

I hesitate to open the modem Verizon sent me because that commits me to $99 or 12 months.

Any additional experience or help is appreciated!

Thanks

d.


----------



## dfbills (Mar 21, 2001)

PPPoet is supported in OSX 1.0.


----------



## willsurg (Mar 26, 2001)

Help, I got the new OS X this weekend and have been unable to connectwith DSL to verizon.  I seem to connect on the PPoE but when i try to surf or check email it times out or cant find the server etc.  anyone else with this prob or have a solution?


----------



## davstein (Mar 26, 2001)

That sucks! I only have about 2 days after my DSL turns on (the 29th of March) to drop it without committing to a year or paying $100 for the modem.  Please, anyone with successful expeience with the residential Verizon DSL on Mac OS X 10.0, please post!

d.


----------



## willsurg (Mar 28, 2001)

Well finally after searching the boards I finally found the answer to this stupid PPPoE problem.  Turns out verizons numbers that you usually use to connect for some reason dont work and you have to put other numbers in.  The numbers are in mac fix it under troubleshooting mac os x.  hope this helps everyone!


----------



## dfbills (Mar 28, 2001)

I'm using the PPPoet in the Hardware BaseStation now and it is working fine.  Although I'm now thinking of getting Road Runner because it is much faster for the money...


----------



## davstein (Mar 28, 2001)

I would definitely go with Road Runner if I could, I just can't!  When that or RCN's Fiber Optic Cable Internet becomes available in my area, I'm definitely going for it.

d.


----------



## davstein (Mar 28, 2001)

As long as we are on the subject -- I've got a Speedstreem 5250 SDSL modem that is currently running my Covad DSL.  I'm switching to Verizon, but would like to be able to use the modem -- does anyone have any experience with that?

d.


----------



## dfbills (Mar 28, 2001)

I have no idea, but I do have an extra verizon modem in the box that I'd sell cheap.

[Edited by dfbills on 03-29-2001 at 06:03 PM]


----------



## tnugentHSA (Mar 29, 2001)

I just had BellSouth DSL installed and it uses PPPoE.  The only switch that I made was instead of using the DNS number over 1.0.0.1 I simply left it blank and I am surfing like a champ.  If anyone has questions feel free to post.


----------



## mick (Mar 30, 2001)

I have OSX running on verizon DSL.  I believe the verizon software only supports creating accounts on a PC.  However, it will give you software that will allow you to connect the Classic OS.

I have a home network with a LINKSYS router attached to the dsl modem they gave to me.  It uses PPPoE to connect.

Important details-- you need a host and domain name.  When I set up the account, it configured some strange domain name , optonline.net, to my pc.  You need to enter these into the PPPoE settings to get it to work.  You will also need the username(some rediculous random generated character string) and your password.  You will get the DNS from the network.

I like the LINKSYS router.  Make sure you set more than enough DHCP clients for your network.  I had a rough time getting OS 9.1 to get its IP address when I set the exact amount of DHCP clients in the router software.

The only problems I've encountered were a loss of plug-ins.


----------



## davstein (Mar 31, 2001)

I am up and running on my Verizon DSL -- one of the most painless self-installations of anything on a computer involving the internet I've gone through.  Thanks a lot for the extra help, everyone, especially dfbills, who hooked me up with a modem so I don't have to commit to a year, in case cable internet heads out my way.

Thanks!

d.


----------

